# Christmas Light in London 2014 Photos



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2014)

Here is a Random Selection of the lovely  Christmas Street lights in London this year..









this one is one of Harrods store  decorated windows..


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2014)

A few more...


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 13, 2014)

Beautiful. I've only spent one christmas in London.


----------



## Vivjen (Dec 13, 2014)

If only it didn't get so busy...


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 13, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> If only it didn't get so busy...



Yes, I foolishly went to Oxford street and to Harrod's the christmas I lived there.  Insane!!!!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2014)

Oh yes it's even more insane than it is the rest of the year...but if you go after New year it's calmed down a bit...but really the atmosphere is fabulous!!

I foolishly went to Trafalgar Square one new Years' eve..well you have to do it once in your life don't you?...but OMG!! I couldn't believe there were still people in the rest of the world because it seemed like the whole planet was there..it was impossible to move. never again..but I'm glad I did it .


----------

